# Clinton Steel



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Went out with a ClintonRiverKing this morning on his stretch of the river. They wouldn't dance with me but he got a nice one.

View attachment 51452


Blue/Chrome Totty

Going again tomorrow and fishing two other sections that have been good not too long ago 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.

View attachment 51454


Directions said to let the turkey chill in the sink a couple hours






.

Sent From The Halls Of Krom


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

The first two pictures. I don't know what happened.

















Sent From The Halls Of Krom


----------



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for the report. I am going Saturday.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice work Clintonking. If hunting falls thru Saturday, I'll be on the river looking for chrome!


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Water was low and clear yesterday, no luck below Yates. Fished 5 or 6 deep runs with no bites, I'm headed out for a few hours this afternoon most likely I'll end up downstream somewhere.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Pretty much the same thing on my end yesterday, though a Pike managed to steal one of my ghost fish. Down to three left. I also will get out in a bit

Sent From The Halls Of Krom


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

I didn't have as much time as I thought but hit two holes by the tracks for a hour, no bites casting hardware. Fishing should improve next week if we get some rain.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Bring on the Rain!:coolgleam


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

I'll be somewhere on the Clinton today...if you see a bearded guy in skein stained grey hodgmans, it's probably me.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

mrjimspeaks said:


> I'll be somewhere on the Clinton today...if you see a bearded guy in skein stained grey hodgmans, it's probably me.


How's the water look?


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Water was low, the Chub bite was hot!


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Also, and I hope I'm not giving up too much information...I heard rumors of an 11 in. Rock Bass caught. The guy was balanced precariously on a log jam next to a hole we were fishing poking into it with a stick...he seemed pretty legit.

I think I'll be out there tomorrow mid morning until whenever I decide to stop tomorrow. Water was verrrry low on Sat. so I don't have my hopes up too high.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

mrjimspeaks said:


> Also, and I hope I'm not giving up too much information...I heard rumors of an 11 in. Rock Bass caught. The guy was balanced precariously on a log jam next to a hole we were fishing poking into it with a stick...he seemed pretty legit.
> 
> I think I'll be out there tomorrow mid morning until whenever I decide to stop tomorrow. Water was verrrry low on Sat. so I don't have my hopes up too high.


Low, clear and cold!


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow the forcast looks tuff, I would expect lots of shelf ice by the weekend and or heavy ice flows.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Yea, I'm gonna be out tomorrow. I was seeing a lot more shelf ice near the tracks especially. Some ice flows, but still fishable. I thought the same thing looking at the forecast. Try and find some time tomorrow bud, drop me a line.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

I shoulda stayed home, shelf ice is getting bad. Judging from how bad it got from Mon-Tue. I bet it's really nasty now. Once the sun started to drop could barely get one drift without eyes, float, leader, and anything that could freeze frozen over. Had a couple dunks, that was it. Lost a jig at a hole I thought was wayyyyy deeper, than it apparently is. I think I'll be taking a break for a little while. Been fishing hard and covering a lot of ground and have only landed 3 Steelies and one was a skip. Both spawn and waxies have produced. Don't expect to get fish unless you're willing to pound some ground.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

It might be a week or two untill conditions to improve, we need a quick warm up after a good snow or rain. I love winter steelheading and don't mind dealing with cold weather, but sometimes mother nature wins. Ice shut down the river last season for three weeks but that was late January . I've seen it froze over for a month at least. Lets cross our fingers and hope that doesn't happen!!!


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Rodger that. Have not been out in two weeks do to two ( 2 ) reel issues. Now that that is taking care of, things be freezing. Not to worry. Time to do the Jig....

Sent From The Halls Of Krom


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Pikewhisperer said:


> Rodger that. Have not been out in two weeks do to two ( 2 ) reel issues. Now that that is taking care of, things be freezing. Not to worry. Time to do the Jig....
> 
> Sent From The Halls Of Krom


Heh, there were a couple holes that I thought might be safe enough to ice fish provided the weather is cold enough.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

I haven't drove by the Clinton in a few days so I'm not sure what the water looks like, but might check it out tomarrow on my way home. I see some fishable temps in the forcast so maybe I'll fish this weekend.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

I also am going to check out a few select spots Sat. & Sun.

Sent From The Halls Of Krom


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Drove over by Utica, just what I expected shelf ice with ice flows.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Yup, me too. In a few more days I'll be able to ice fish my favorite hole . lol. It is already frozen over

Sent From The Halls Of Krom


----------



## clintonking2.0 (Apr 19, 2011)

It seems I have an imposter? I am the clintonking.... when you catch 10 steelhead in 4 hours at the clinton maybe we can have a BATTLE!!!


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

clintonking2.0 said:


> It seems I have an imposter? I am the clintonking.... when you catch 10 steelhead in 4 hours at the clinton maybe we can have a BATTLE!!!


Sounds like someones epeen needs stroking. I wonder if those were fall/winter fish or spring fish off the gravel?


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

clintonking2.0 said:


> It seems I have an imposter? I am the clintonking.... when you catch 10 steelhead in 4 hours at the clinton maybe we can have a BATTLE!!!


How about 3 hours!


----------



## clintonking2.0 (Apr 19, 2011)

December 23rd 2010 :coolgleam


----------

